# Workshop dust collection



## Zouaoua (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey

I have recently got a new table saw (posted some questions on it in places) and I have created an unpleasant layer of dust across my small workshop! So I've had a look into some dust collection.
I already have a small 1,200W vacuum but obviously that almost no use for a table saw. I have looked at dust collectors such as this: 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-hobby-series-awede2-extractor-prod886592/
But have queries over the filtration level: it says it filters to 20 micron which I believe as being very course. Is this really a problem? I do not do all that much work in my shop but obviously I would like to solve the dust problem. Would this type of extractor merely such up the finer dust and eject it again out of the bag, thus settling over my other stuff? Or considering I am not in my small shop every day, would it collect most of the dust created by a table saw? (And later when I buy a bandsaw, planer etc)

Many thanks for the help!


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

That filter would indeed just blow the finest particles back into your shop. You really need 1 micron or better to catch the finest stuff. After I converted those specs to some that are more familiar to me, I don't think that's a bad collector unless I screwed up my conversions. Looks like it's about 2 HP with a flow of 500 CFM (which may be refreshingly honest). Have you visited the Bill Pentz site yet? You might go there and check the FAQ section for some pretty god info.


----------



## rf58 (Nov 27, 2012)

has anyone ever run pvc* pipe under concrete floor for dust colle*ction and do they have any imput in to this project.


----------



## rf58 (Nov 27, 2012)

*UNDER the floor dust collection*

has anyone ever run pvc* pipe under concrete floor for dust collection* and do they have any imput in to this project.


----------



## pkaszubski (Feb 16, 2013)

rf58 said:


> has anyone ever run pvc pipe under concrete floor for dust collection and do they have any imput in to this project.


In general you do not want to use PVC duct above or below ground. Dust is abrasive and will eventually eat through walls, especially at elbows. Fittings are not long radius and effect is greater, plus the additional pressure drop associated with that will decrease performance. If used above ground, in addition to problems stated, you must ground the pipe or risk explosion due to static charge and dust. When duct is run commercially, it is run in trenches for serviceability or most always overhead using steel duct.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hooey*



pkaszubski said:


> In general you do not want to use PVC duct above or below ground. Dust is abrasive and will eventually eat through walls, especially at elbows. Fittings are not long radius and effect is greater, plus the additional pressure drop associated with that will decrease performance. If used above ground, in addition to problems stated, you must ground the pipe or risk explosion due to static charge and dust. When duct is run commercially, it is run in trenches for serviceability or most always overhead using steel duct.



Wood dust explosions from static sparks in shop systems have yet to be documented. :blink:

The amount of wood dust necessary to wear through a PVC pipe would be in the 100K hours of use....JMO... AND if it's encased in concrete what's the issue? The only issue with encasing it under the floor or in the crete is the necessity to clean out a clog, so make access points and avoid 90 degree bends.

PVC is the most commonly used material handling system in home shops not only on this forum, but in shop systems nationwide. Long radius fittings are available in PVC:







*4"- 45° Elbow*

Description: Replace the elbows in your shop with the 45° long radius elbows to create a more natural airflow for your dust collection system.
Item #
Description
Case Qty.
UPC 
487
4" - 45° Elbow
5
810948018964
http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/PVC.cfm


Industrial/commercial systems are a whole 'nother subject.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah, that static problem with PVC is an urban myth that refuses to die, at least in a home shop situation. I think you'll find in the Pentz he actually discovered that PVC moves air a tad more efficiently than metal. The 2 problems that are always mentioned with the pipe in concrete are 1: clogs are harder to clear, if you have one. and 2: it's permanent. So if you have to make changes, upsize the pipe, locate the tools differently, etc. you're kind of in a pinch.


----------



## Zouaoua (Jan 3, 2011)

Calculations look good to me although 750W is 1 hp, not 2.

Thanks very much


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Wood dust explosions from static sparks in shop systems have yet to be documented. :blink:
> 
> The amount of wood dust necessary to wear through a PVC pipe would be in the 100K hours of use....JMO... AND if it's encased in concrete what's the issue? The only issue with encasing it under the floor or in the crete is the necessity to clean out a clog, so make access points and avoid 90 degree bends.
> 
> ...



I agree, wholeheartedly...


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

In a conversation with Bill Pentz, he told me that anything that does not filter to 0.5 micron is putting the most harmful dust back into your shop. HE actually wants the filter to go even smaller but, presently, there isn't any at the hobby level. Cannot really even see it but you're breathing it. His recommendation was to vent the DC output to the outside, if possible. If not, either put the DC outside, while woodworking, and run a hose or pipe into the machine(s) or, if that is not possible, use the Wynn Environmental Filters (or equivalents) that can be purchased here http://www.wynnenv.com/cartridge_filters.htm


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

I am going to have to ground my new dewalt planer. It is shocking the smack out of me when I plane a bunch of boards and touch the back table or the dust collection and it raises the hair on my arms when I get around it. In my fixed shop I ran a ground wire around the ducting to bleed this stuff off. I talked to one guy at a woodworking shop years back and he told me he saw it happen one time where a static charge cracked a pipe...no fire but it happend. I prefer to use plastic pipe. Metal is noisy and it leaks like at the joints. My dust depty recommended I run a ground on it on both sizes small and larger one. I haven't but it does shock me from time to time. 
As a retired lineman of 42 years induction and High Voltage can get out of hand. I have seen some rare cases where it welded wire. Short runs of plastic pipe can create a good shock. When stuff is moving through those pipes it get's WILD!


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Zouaoua said:


> Hey
> 
> I have recently got a new table saw (posted some questions on it in places) and I have created an unpleasant layer of dust across my small workshop! So I've had a look into some dust collection.
> I already have a small 1,200W vacuum but obviously that almost no use for a table saw. I have looked at dust collectors such as this:
> ...


This is not scientific, just my real life experience. Working with wood makes saw dust. Quite a bit. I have a decent two stage dust collection system with every machine hooked up through blast gates. I still get sawdust. My system filters down to 3 microns, I still get fine dust too. On the table saw some dust still goes up in the air, there is still saw dust on the table saw top. On the spindle shaper there is still a decent amount of dust. The least amount of dust is probably on the planer and jointer. A dust collector will help keep your shop cleaner, but in no way makes it a completely healthy environment. Besides, I am sure you use hand tools such as routers that make a real mess.


----------



## Parrdan (Nov 30, 2020)

I would think that running PVC dust pipe under concrete would create a major moisture problem due to condensation.


----------

